# Tarbo96 collection



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Finally got my good camera fixed...here are some pics of my collection. Starting with my trio of cristos.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gold dust Basti


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Banded Intermedius


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice looking frogs! Do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Everett..not with my good camera. I have some threads on here that show my tanks.

P.S. Look what I found this morning while feeding tank. The parent frogs have a red male, orange female, and yellow female. Wonder what color it will turn out with. Looks kinda red/orange. Crap now I need more springtails!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

tarbo96 said:


> ... Crap now I need more springtails!


You can never have enough springtails


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Great pics. If you cover shipping I can send you some pink springs. Mine are doing very well right now.


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ed...Thanks for the springtails. My froglet will be happy!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My orange Bastis


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite tank is growing in well. Just waiting for frogs!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

tarbo96 said:


> My orange Bastis



Finally got some eggs from my Basti trio, hope they are good.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

and tads my banded intermedius


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Some new pics


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah wow! The bottom pic here... what are those? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

xTimx said:


> Ah wow! The bottom pic here... what are those?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


Those are either superblues or highland auratus, that is what I was going to ask him myself 

The sisa bassleri is nice too!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice... I like the variety of frogs you have. What type of frog is going in the tank at the top of this page, post #11?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really love your frogs! Stunning variety. I would like if possible some FTS of their vivs.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

They are indeed super blues. I ended up putting a trio of luecs in the top Viv. I will work on some more tank shots.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah wow! Now I really cant wait to get mine. I'll be getting 6 for my tank. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

They are awesome...Dustin (ieatbugs) has some of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay..request for some full tank shots. My iPhone never adjusts to the lighting so I apologize for some of these.

18x18 Azureus exo
18x18 Powder blue exo
20g Cobalt trio


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

40g Breeder with orange terribilis trio
18x18x24 Zoomed with 5 highland variabilis
36x18x24 (2) Orange pepperi
18x18x24 Exo with three luecs
12x12x18 Exo with four banded intermedius
36x18x18 Exo with four super blue auratus


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

24x17x36 Custom V-scape (Thanks, Wes) with three Cristobals
24x18x24 Exo with three green/blue bassleri
18x18x24 Exo with two orange bastis and two baby bastis
A shot of one wall of the frog room. 

Still working on the rest of the room. I hope to replace all my tanks with Exos, would have gotten more V-scapes but Wes had to up and move.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Update of my Basti froglet and a new one out of the water


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Acquired some new imports...Pastores. They are super sweet! So far not shy at all.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

love the super blues! making a 29 gallon for some as we speak


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you mounted the fern in azureus exo? Are pumilio Shepard in these latest pics?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The fern on the left is attached to great stuff with wire. The fern on the right is in a planter cut into the great stuff.

The pums are pastores which I belief are also known as Shepard


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. I would like to put some fern mounted to the background in the next vivs, but I've never grown ferns (apart Microsorum) and I'm curious to know the best way to cultivate them. I plan on using Davallia or some small fern. 

With regard to Pastores/Shepard, I was going to take a trio, but my friend has not sold them - they are very rare here. And he did well!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

great looking tanks and frogs. keep up the good work.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice setups duuuude!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you. More pics to come. Got babies coming out everywhere. 4 basti babies, three cristo babies, and intermedius and auratus tads in the water.


Here is a pic of my new project....


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Trying to update with some new pics. Here are my new acquisitions. Pastores, and the last picture shows how comfortable they are already.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My Basti pair has been busy. I now have four babies with at least one more on the way.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Almirante have been busy. Two tiny, tiny froglets. Yet still busy at it.


----------

